

15 USD ARM Cortex A8 Linux Computer by Rhombus Tech - cnxsoft
http://www.cnx-software.com/2011/12/18/15-usd-arm-cortex-a8-linux-computer-by-rhombus-tech/

======
droithomme
These imaginary product announcements drive me bonkers.

------
rorrr
2013\. Post this again when you're ready to sell.

------
wavephorm
This would be simply mindblowing. This level affordability means we can
assured that nearly every device you think of can have a full blown computer
built into it. Not to mention this is affordable enough that every classroom
in the world should be able to have a computer.

